# More on feline brains



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Blue the friendliest feral has left feralness behind her ..i dont think their is such a word but no matter it is now :lol: 

I made trifle and was sitting having mine and she hops up next to me..ok ..i put my hand out and she head butts me and climbs on my lap!!! the purrring was awesome ... all spitty and gobby ..of course there was a method in her madness she wanted the cream on the trifle :lol: 

She stayed on my lap got all silly and kneading ....she has turned into a real love bug :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so sweet...and messy! I'm so happy for you and Blue!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Awww, that's so cute! My cats are also mysteriously at their loviest when I'm eating. :roll: Ever the pushover, I sometimes sneak them little bits of food in the hopes of encouraging their sweet behavior. 

I promised my husband I'll stop doing it if they start bothering anyone else, but apparently they know a good deal when they see one, so they only beg from me. :wink:


----------

